# Far SWQ Lizzies need ID



## Jackson (Oct 21, 2010)

Found these critters while @ work can someone shed some light on what they are as Lizzies aren't really my thing? Although these were both really cool in that they alowed me up really close. The little fella sprinted on his back legs for ages B4 coming to rest.


----------



## Metalbeard (Oct 21, 2010)

I dont know what they are but I know Ii want that first one looks like a basilisk.


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 21, 2010)

2nd one looks_ Varanus Gouldii_ to me. if the 3rd pic is the same Lizard or not I'm not sure

Edit - just noticed the 3rd pic is the same Lizard... so I would say Gouldii???? maybe?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 21, 2010)

*FAR SWQ lizard ID*

thanks for the ID


----------



## jinin (Oct 21, 2010)

2nd and 3rd i would day Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus because of its patterning. Normal Gouldii Gouldii's generally dont have nice patterning like that. The first i would say it would be some sort of Lophognathus.


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 21, 2010)

I have never kept sandys so am not 100% on the ID , but _Gouldii_ or _gouldii Flavirufus_ sounds right , goggling on the net.


----------



## kupper (Oct 21, 2010)

i was going to go with gilberti and flavirufus


----------



## jinin (Oct 21, 2010)

kupper said:


> i was going to go with gilberti and flavirufus



Agreed.


----------



## StephenZozaya (Oct 21, 2010)

Nobody thinks the dragon could be an A. burnsi? And yeah, the goannas are definitely V. g. flavirufus.


----------



## eipper (Oct 22, 2010)

the fact it has both dorsal and nuchal crests mean it is A. burnsi or an undescribed species that lives out in far western qld

the monitors are both V. gouldi flavirufus

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## moose (Oct 22, 2010)

Definately A.Burnsi.

Very Very Common out here.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2010)

again thanks I am learning heaps here, there is always plenty of w/life out hre but the first time I have seen the AB. I hope to see some others?


----------

